# Dance of Nevermind - now available!



## DrMclony (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, last week I released my third novel, Dance of Nevermind, to kindle. in the next few days it should see a paperback release as well.

I had a blast writing it and I hope you have a blast reading it. It is a different style to my usual opening, but the story picks up pace and I am told hauls the reader along to the end. I hope I'm not being told furfies  based on the number of readers snapping up the kindle version, I can only assume it's good news. 





=============================
The Book Blurb:
=============================

*Dance of Nevermind - by M R Mortimer *

 The planet welcomed them.

The gentle wildlife was calm.

The crops grew fast and the vegetation was not harmful.

An unlikely garden of eden.

It was too easy...

Life was not meant to be easy...



Follow the latest of humanity's brave explorers as they fight for survival on an alien world. What dangers are lurking? Who will live to find out? Can they survive the five years they must wait for the Union's ships to reach their colony?

(Approximately 63,300 words. Written In British English)
Get it here: Dance of Nevermind

==========================
end of blurby goodness
==========================

It seems I have a fan base growing out there. Will you be joining their ranks?
As a poster on amazon's forums put it, "M R Mortimer is how we say SciFi in Australia" - that was a happy woot moment right there! lol. What a buzz it all still is to be writing for the love of writing. 

To write is to live, to write Science Fiction is to be alive, right? I feel my cynicism fading....

Hoping for a great day for you all!
Martin.


----------



## DrMclony (Nov 23, 2011)

Now in paperback as well! see suspendedearth.com.


----------

